# To buy a 585 Ultra or not to buy a 585 Ultra?



## Kronos (Jul 4, 2007)

Hello all,

Been pouring over this forum with much interest since I discovered it about an hour ago...you guys all seem to know your stuff...

I have question for you guys though, and if some of you may have a moment to reply that would be v v helpful as im kinda pulling my hair out with this dilema ....
Ok so first some background... earlier this year I was involved in a huge peloton crash on a mountain descent out in Italy where i broke quite a few bones in my body...wrecked my bike aswell as my brand new Assos shorts as well as spanking new pair of Rudy P's..worst thing was that it wasnt even my fault! it was one of those unavoidable unfortunate situations..a real slo-mo life flashing before your eyes kinda moments which you wouldnt wish on your worst enemy...the impact was at 56kph...:  

The insurance money has come through for the wreck that was my Specialized Tarmac and i am almost back to full recovery...its been a long road but im almost there and cant wait to get a new steed..so "Look" is name i want to go with..the heritage, the quality of the build and the sheer sexiness of theses thorogbreds from what i hear i second to none...

Ok so i kinda of set my heart on a LOOK 585 Ultra and i was in the shop about to part with my cash and these guys who were there told to me that although this baby is a weapon going uphills it is very nervous when descending...obviously this brought an instant sheen of sweat to my brow as i almost died on a mountain descent and although it wasnt my fault i think its understandble that it might take me a little time to get up to speed again..i need a surefire stable steed...to doubters i am no p*ssy when it comes to descending..last year whilst out in the Alps i hit 103kph on my speedo...some might view this as foolish but i love the rush..im sure some of you can relate to this....you could say i used to be fearless...not so sure anymore tho  

So my question is this to all you people that own one of these...as you will be in the best position to answer....your honesty and impartiality will be greatly apprciated..to add, i have read a few reviews on-line where the theme has been very similar..awesome bike but you need pro handling skills on descents to keep it on the road as the back end gets very nervous at times..apparently its something to do with the verticle stiffness...
Is this true? how does this baby really handle?
Also i weigh 75kg ( 165 pounds ) do i go with the Ultra or Origin? Does body weight come into the equation when choosing between the two?

Many thanks...


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

*No, no, and no...*

Biggest load of BS I've ever heard. Period. Don't listen to these people.

I'm 6'2", 158lbs, a full fledged racer looking to upgrade to Cat 2. The bike goes downhill like a rocket. It does everything you want and nothing you don't. I'm serious when I say that every 585 owner I've talked to--Ultra or Origin, racer or weekend warrior--agrees that the bike is telepathic when it comes to handling. 

The quality of the handling with my 585 is one of the few things that makes me bolder when I face a twisty descent. Nervous? No. But very precise. I think that it is very hard to "upset" the bike's trajectory. 

One quick example. A friend switched from his 585 to a new Giant TCR Advanced. When I asked about going downhill, he said that, compared to the Look, the Giant "flops" much more easily, suggesting that the Look is far more stable. I would agree; it is a very stable machine when gravity is on your side.

It's funny how passionate about it I am, but when people ask about the bike, before stiffness, looks, etc, I tell them about the handling.

Will anyone disagree?


----------



## mpk1996 (May 11, 2007)

Nope, I can't disagree. I own a 585 ultra and its the best handling bike i have owned. I live in florida, so no 50+ mph decents yet, but I love crits and diving into corners and this bike handles it awesome. it just turns and handles so nice. the power transfer is awesome and tracks like a dream. Ultra confidence, just point it where you want to go and don't worry about it. 

I am heavier than both of you (84 kg) and have had no issues with comfort or flex. You will love it, so just through down the cash and enjoy.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

I have a 585 Ultra and have to say it's one of the best descending bikes I've had. Hands off the bar stable, even at 45 MPH. If you research othe forums, you'll also hear this same sentiment echoed.

Here's my rig. As I've stated in other threads, I've had many high end bikes and this one ranks at the top. I was tempted to go with the 595 when I purchased this a few months ago but I couldn't make the leap. There's not many areas to improve upon with this bike.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Agree totally. The 585 I just sold (see the most recent post in "Pics" on this board) was the best descending bike I've ridden to date. Great climbing bike, also. For me, though, descending on the 585 is what really stands out as it's most remarkable atribute. That, and Look's customer service.

I am 165-170 and 6'1". Every ride I do, almost, has at least one long technical descent involved, since I live in the Columbia River Gorge, which is just that, a gorge. Up is the start of every ride and down to finish, here. The 585 (regular) never twitched, wobbled or scared me. I scared myself, but never because of the bike, and that's not the case on most frames. Right now, I am riding a CR1 Scott as my main ride, and it is not in the same league descending...It isn't bad, but it is not GREAT, like the 585 was.
Go for it, you won't regret. Dunno where your LBS came up with the idea that a 585 is twitchy on descents...Nothing is further from the truth.
Don Hanson


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*My .02$. . . . . . . .*

I miss my 555 from 05' that had the HSC5 Fork on it. REALLY nice handling bike.

Now I have an S-Works Roubaix and it's "Good", but definitely not in the same class as the Look when it comes to railing downhills.


----------



## Kronos (Jul 4, 2007)

*So i went with the Ultra*

Many thanks to all the replies...So i went with the Ultra...and what a joy it is!!
Heres a pic of my shiny new race machine...


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

Any way to fix that photo? To me it comes out warped. I'd love to get a good look at that rig.


----------



## Kronos (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah it does looked quite warped..basically due the image sizing policy on the site and my lack of tech knowledge...will try and sort it out...


----------

